# Upside Down Catfish



## silverfly (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Nice pic. He looks happy in your tank!


----------



## noonein2 (Jan 27, 2009)

I maybe will get a big one soon


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

awwww he's soooo cute and tiny! 
looks like a good environment for him!


----------

